# Java 3D Raum



## AmunRe (15. Sep 2009)

morgen,
also ich versuche grade meine kenntnisse im bereich java3d zu erweitern .
ich hab allerdings ein problem. Ich habe mir vorgenommen einen quadratrischen raum zu erstellen.Allerdings kann man räume in java3d im dem sinne nicht erstellen.
Einfaches Beispiel für's verständniss: 
Wenn ich einen quader mit j3d erstelle und reinzoome verschwindet er, ich will aber das ich ihn "begehen" kann. 
Gibt es eine option die mir sowas erlaubt ?
mfg


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Sep 2009)

Wenn du in den PolygonAttributes CULL_FRONT aktivierst, müsste das gehen.

(Edit: Wenn du beide Seiten brauchst, CULL_NONE)


----------



## AmunRe (15. Sep 2009)

so gehts danke ! noch eine frage wenn ich jetzt in die box reinzoome kann ich die umrisse der box nicht mehr deutlich erkennen.(gar nicht,es ist nur noch blau (=> blaue box)).

kann man die ecken hervorheben? ich habe mir überlegt einfach eine zweite box(schwarz) an die selbe position zu setzten (mit PolygonAttributes.POLYGON_LINE). Allerdings führt das wahrscheinlich zu anzeigefehlern, oder ?
Hat jemand einen guten ansatz dazu?
mfg


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Sep 2009)

Das beste Ergebnis kriegst du vermutlich, wenn du ein Licht in die Box setzt. Dann musst du allerdings vermutlich auch noch Sachen wie Primitive.GENERATE_NORMALS_INWARD und so setzen, das weiß ich aber grad alles nicht mehr so genau...


----------

